# Smooth stability and our troops! Please salute



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

People this just goes to show what kind of a first class company this is. I am glad to be part of the crew.The best bunch of regular blue collar guys who love archery you'll find. I am so glad to be a part of this new company and there is nothing but good reviews on these stabs.SS ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Good deal guys! Thanks for your support.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

These guys deserve our support!!:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes they do. Nothing like adding a little stability to one of our troops over there.:wink:


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

That is really cool of you! Being a vet myself I know that will mean alot to him! I hope they all come home safe and soon so we can all hunt together!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thank GOD we have our troops to protect us without our troops the united states would not be united any longer my hats off to all of our troops. Thank you*


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

dkoutdoors said:


> *Thank GOD we have our troops to protect us without our troops the united states would not be united any longer my hats off to all of our troops. Thank you*


:thumbs_up:set1_signs009::usa2:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thats a great thing to do.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome gesture! Thanks to all our men and women abroad defending our freedoms!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Up for the morning!:wink:


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. You dont know how it feels when you have a total stranger say thanks for doing what you do. I have been in the Navy 18 1/2 years. I love what I do and I'm proud of it. Thanks Danny


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bowtech17 said:


> I had a request the other day for a staff position on our smooth stability team from one of our crew that is based in Iraq. I told the gentlemen that our staff had already been chosen. He kindly said ok thanks and appreciated the quick response. The more I thought about it the more I felt like for all the stuff that they are doing for us over there, by god I am going get that man a stabilizer in his hands so he can shoot with some stability! I can not imagine leaving my family behind for that long and doind what they are doing. I truly am greatful for the men and women that protect out country! We owe them alot. I had this stabilizer made up just for him. This ones for you Mudbug!!! Keep doing us proud! Please let are troops know how you feel in this thread! They deserve it!!!!!
> 
> Jason


:thumbs_up great job from one stabilizer man to another. Thats a sweet looking stab for sure I know he will love it.

Id also like to thank all the service men and women for what they do as well:usa2:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

APAnTN said:


> :thumbs_up great job from one stabilizer man to another. Thats a sweet looking stab for sure I know he will love it.
> 
> Id also like to thank all the service men and women for what they do as well:usa2:


Thanks, I am glad you feel the same way. Your a good stabilizer guy yourself! Keep up the good work!


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*military*

I would also like to say *thank you to everyone that supports the troops*. You dont know how far it goes for us to have a complete stranger walk up to you in a store and say thank you for serving. Thanks again guys


----------



## archeryonyx (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a awesome thing to do and a great looking stabalizer to boot.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good stuff. :darkbeer:


----------



## dudemanh (Feb 12, 2009)

i have every bit of respect for everyone one of the american troops in the entire armed forces for what they do for us. :usa2:


----------



## nathanielg03 (Jul 15, 2009)

Outstanding...Its good to see a company doing the right thing. Having done 2 tours in Iraq...Im here to tell you I couldent have done it w/o support from home. Way to go Smooth Stability!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

To the top:usa2:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well thanks guys for supporting all my fellow comrads in arms......I see new recruits everyday at work as well as us older fellows!!!

That is one cool stabilizer......ok Jason when am I getting one of those.....LOL!!!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## PSE_Xforce352 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Wow*

Hey Smooth Stability, 
I just want to say that is one of the nicest things I have ever seen. It almost brought tears to my eyes.
I am very PROUD to be shooting for such a great guy and a great company! If there EVER ANYTHING you 
guys need/want let me know and I will bust my @$$ to get it done for you guys! Thanks again for everything!

Your Proud Pro Staffer, 

Erik Rowley


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Amen to all of the previous posts. I also am on the team and these guys are a great bunch of guys. 

First, thanks Jason for doing that. I have lost family myself in wars of the past and it means a lot. Really, thanks.

Second, if you see a person that you know or is in uniform please by all means tell them thank you. I went to a shoot at Bass Pro Shops a couple of months ago and they had some of our vets there. I went up to them and told all of them thank you and shook their hands. I could see the tears swell up in their eyes just for being recognized.

Third, it has been said many times on here and elsewhere but I am going to say it again. Because without them there would be no Smooth Stability, whatever bow you shoot, and I could go on. So,

Thank you to all of our armed services for all that you have and will do. God Bless.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow that is awesome! :darkbeer:


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

That is a very classy thing to do.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Keep them coming guys they deserve it!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mdbug it is in route to you! Let us know how it shoots! I also sent a set of playing cards that was giving to me. Have fun.:tongue:


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*noble cause*

That is an awesome deal right there. With regards to the troops my nephew was walking with 4 other soldiers on patrol three days ago and they walked over a roadside bomb. 3 are dead. Not sure about the 4th but my nephew is still in critical condition somewhere in Afghanistan. My brother called me at 5:30AM yesterday to tell me. One of those calls you never want to answer. I am more than grateful for the freedom these guys are securing 24/7. The are giving their to promise that Americans have the freedom we have. I am not alone in the fact it finally hit very close to home since I now have a family member that is severly injured because of this war. My prayers obviously go out to my nephew and the rest of my family but to all you guys out there that have lost someone or have someone serving in the military. Remember them all in your prayers guys it's the least we can do......


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

timmymac24 said:


> That is an awesome deal right there. With regards to the troops my nephew was walking with 4 other soldiers on patrol three days ago and they walked over a roadside bomb. 3 are dead. Not sure about the 4th but my nephew is still in critical condition somewhere in Afghanistan. My brother called me at 5:30AM yesterday to tell me. One of those calls you never want to answer. I am more than grateful for the freedom these guys are securing 24/7. The are giving their to promise that Americans have the freedom we have. I am not alone in the fact it finally hit very close to home since I now have a family member that is severly injured because of this war. My prayers obviously go out to my nephew and the rest of my family but to all you guys out there that have lost someone or have someone serving in the military. Remember them all in your prayers guys it's the least we can do......



I am proud of all that you are doing for the troops. Here is a picture of me in Iraq in 2005 and a few other pictures that mean alot to me.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Brian...thanks again for all you have done as well! :usa2:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Brian I have another american flag wrap, do want me to send it to you? It will fit on your 12" easy. You might have to trim it to fit the 8" just a little.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Heck yeah that would be sweet!!! You are the man!!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I will get it out! :wink:


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

They deserve more thanks from us. People that are willing to leave thier families to protect the rights of people they have never met are heroes in my book!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Mule!!! I have deployed three times in two different countries and knowing that we have people supporting us is a great thing to know while deployed. 

If you can spread this link to everyone that you know its great. It is from the U.S. Army's website and all links are real and for the troops, but they are not just for the Army they will help all branches. 

http://www.army.mil/howyoucanhelp/

Brian


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanking you and everone else that seves is the least we all can do. I am a firm believer that everyone of us civilians need to do our part to help people like you out in what ever way we can!!! You do way more for us that we do for you!!!!

Proud to be an american!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

timmymac24 said:


> That is an awesome deal right there. With regards to the troops my nephew was walking with 4 other soldiers on patrol three days ago and they walked over a roadside bomb. 3 are dead. Not sure about the 4th but my nephew is still in critical condition somewhere in Afghanistan. My brother called me at 5:30AM yesterday to tell me. One of those calls you never want to answer. I am more than grateful for the freedom these guys are securing 24/7. The are giving their to promise that Americans have the freedom we have. I am not alone in the fact it finally hit very close to home since I now have a family member that is severly injured because of this war. My prayers obviously go out to my nephew and the rest of my family but to all you guys out there that have lost someone or have someone serving in the military. Remember them all in your prayers guys it's the least we can do......



There will be a prayer said tonight, you can count on that.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Mule!!! I have deployed three times in two different countries and knowing that we have people supporting us is a great thing to know while deployed.
> 
> If you can spread this link to everyone that you know its great. It is from the U.S. Army's website and all links are real and for the troops, but they are not just for the Army they will help all branches.
> 
> ...


Passing it on as we speak boss.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Up for the morning


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats a wonderful gesture. Thanks to the men and women that are in harms way everyday so we can enjoy the freedoms that we do everyday. In my opinion nothing is too much for them, they should be provided with whatever they need! Thanks again


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt for the troops. Pass it on.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

B&C Bones said:


> Thats a wonderful gesture. Thanks to the men and women that are in harms way everyday so we can enjoy the freedoms that we do everyday. In my opinion nothing is too much for them, they should be provided with whatever they need! Thanks again


Thanks B&C that sounds good but there alot of us! But to those who need or would take assistance I agree. I am honored to have done my duty and served overseas a few times and in harms way, it really wasnt that bad for me because that was what I expected when I joined back before the 1st Gulf war. 

To those that are about to head over to Afganastan soon for the soon to be build up, I wish you well in your missions and a safe return. That is no Iraq, it is a harsher climate and terrain!!! Pass this on to everyone!!


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*troops*

God bless our troops and god bless america! Thank you!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Today is 9/11, let's keep it going


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your support. I just retired last June and it still makes me feel really good when some stranger thanks you.


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*stab arrived*

Hi everyone, I am the guy Jason sent the stab to...we finally got another shipment of mail and now I have the stab. It looks great with the flag wrap; I should be able to shoot in the next few days and I can post some action pics. I am really liking it so far just holding it in my room...wifey is going to need one of these once I get back home next spring! Foam beware!

Thanks again to Smooth Stability for their generosity and for making a great product. The guys on my team are really looking forward to slinging some arrows once I get everything tuned up properly!

Keith


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad you got it. I am sure you will like it. I know I like mine. Jason and the guys did a great job on it did they not.

Thank you very much for your service and please pass on a big thank you to the rest of the guys and a big hello from state side.

Be sure to post some pics.LOL Be careful out there.


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for your support Jason. First class!


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Active duty Air Foce*

That is an awesome thing you guys did for our troops. I love when a stranger tells me thanks for what I do. And when people thank my wife for taking care of everything at home when I am gone is more than anyone could ever ask for. So from a Veteran to everyone in the armed forces I thank the active duty, the retired and anyone who has served our great country, including all the spouses and family members who have stood by us! Thanks for the replies to the thread here on AT the best forum ever!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*thumbs up for supporting our troops*

i like supporting companys that support our troops,especially when they have a product as nice as yours.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

lunkerbuster said:


> i like supporting companys that support our troops,especially when they have a product as nice as yours.


Thanks for the compliment! Its a small thing to do for all they do for us!


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hooah*



bowtech17 said:


> I had a request the other day for a staff position on our smooth stability team from one of our crew that is based in Iraq. I told the gentlemen that our staff had already been chosen. He kindly said ok thanks and appreciated the quick response. The more I thought about it the more I felt like for all the stuff that they are doing for us over there, by god I am going get that man a stabilizer in his hands so he can shoot with some stability! I can not imagine leaving my family behind for that long and doind what they are doing. I truly am greatful for the men and women that protect out country! We owe them alot. I had this stabilizer made up just for him. This ones for you Mudbug!!! Keep doing us proud! Please let are troops know how you feel in this thread! They deserve it!!!!!
> 
> Jason


Great job, Jason. After being in the military for 20 years and then retired, it make me feel like I received that stabilizer too. I know what this guys are going thru one deploy after another and another that's our way of life till we get hurt or retire and then we become disable, but at the end we always going to remember the times like this one who ever thought that I could received something from someone that I didn't know. I still have a pair of a warm black soks that were sent to me when I was in Dessert storm. My last deploy ment was Iraq.

Jason, I'm proud for the work I did 20 years ago, and thanks for your support on that soldier.


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks B&C that sounds good but there alot of us! But to those who need or would take assistance I agree. I am honored to have done my duty and served overseas a few times and in harms way, it really wasnt that bad for me because that was what I expected when I joined back before the 1st Gulf war.
> 
> To those that are about to head over to Afganastan soon for the soon to be build up, I wish you well in your missions and a safe return. That is no Iraq, it is a harsher climate and terrain!!! Pass this on to everyone!!


I guess it just really hits me wrong when I hear about our men and women over there wearing second rate bullet proof vests and having to buy there own boots, but yet the government wastes millions or more on things that amount to nothing. Just wanted to put you guys to the top again so everyone can see the wonderful jesture that you've made. God Bless our Troops!


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

I just have to say this is incrediable! I see alot of outdoors shops (recreational shops) give discounts and free items small or big. And I think this one and the other companies on this website alone are very nice for doing such things. 
Last month I got back from Mosul, Iraq and I'm back in germany. I get on here to haggle and get my archery equipment up to par again for hunting season coming up. And they see I'm in the military and offer the discount! That is redicualus because most every shop I go to back in America doesnt even consider it anymore. (clothing jewelry and day to day shops)
But hop on here to this friendly community and they extend a hand even from the simple joe to the companies with the economy being pretty crappy at these time.

I have to appluad you all on being so supportive!:darkbeer:

Thank you!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoytshooter1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Being in Afghanistan myself right now, it is always a great thing to hear about people that truly understand how it is to be away from family and friends....When a company, big or small, takes the time, effort and resources to go out of the way to do anything of this nature; this is what we are over here trying to protect.........the freedoms of our fellow countrymen and there rights to pursue any dream they have, be it making stabs or whatever makes you happy in your life......We do this with honor and to hear someone thank us for just doing what we love to do is very humbling. I can only say that it makes my heart swell to know that the majority of good peope out there actually "get it". ANYTHING that you can do for any troop over here will be accepted with gratitude and never forgotten. 

thank you all for thinking of us and for what you do

dan in afghanistan....


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

hoytshooter1 said:


> Being in Afghanistan myself right now, it is always a great thing to hear about people that truly understand how it is to be away from family and friends....When a company, big or small, takes the time, effort and resources to go out of the way to do anything of this nature; this is what we are over here trying to protect.........the freedoms of our fellow countrymen and there rights to pursue any dream they have, be it making stabs or whatever makes you happy in your life......We do this with honor and to hear someone thank us for just doing what we love to do is very humbling. I can only say that it makes my heart swell to know that the majority of good peope out there actually "get it". ANYTHING that you can do for any troop over here will be accepted with gratitude and never forgotten.
> 
> thank you all for thinking of us and for what you do
> 
> dan in afghanistan....



Thank you very much for your service. And please pass on a big thank you and hello to everyone else as well. Take care and return home safely.


----------

